# Can't repair my half-bricked TP



## AniWarlock (Dec 24, 2011)

Please help!
Tried webos doctor 3.0 and 3.04 (Windows+linux)
Webos dr stops at 12% with this:

```
<br />
...<br />
INFO: Trenchcoat: Cluster 68860 out of range (119554056 > 352169). Setting to EOF.<br />
13.12.2011 19:50:56 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Trenchcoat: Cluster 68861 out of range (549696 > 352169). Setting to EOF.<br />
```
what i've tried to do:
1)

```
<br />
[email protected]:/# mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media						<br />
mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
```
no effect, it does nothing, just says: mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)

2)

```
<br />
[email protected]:/# dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media						<br />
dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN										  <br />
FSINFO sector has bad magic number(s):										  <br />
  Offset 0: 0x0000003b != expected 0x41615252								  <br />
  Offset 484: 0x00000000 != expected 0x61417272								<br />
  Offset 510: 0x0000 != expected 0xaa55										<br />
1) Correct																	  <br />
2) Don't correct (FSINFO invalid then)										  <br />
? 1																			<br />
FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?							<br />
1) Use first FAT																<br />
2) Use second FAT															  <br />
? 1<br />
<br />
<br />
Cluster 68857 out of range (113262600 > 352169). Setting to EOF.				<br />
Cluster 68858 out of range (5792464 > 352169). Setting to EOF.				  <br />
Cluster 68859 out of range (53487384 > 352169). Setting to EOF.  <br />
<br />
... <a lot of text><br />
<br />
Cluster 68860 out of range (119554056 > 352169). Setting to EOF.				<br />
Cluster 68861 out of range (549696 > 352169). Setting to EOF.				  <br />
Cluster 68990 out of range (137968576 > 352169). Setting to EOF.				<br />
Cluster 68991 out of range (33554432 > 352169). Setting to EOF.				<br />
Cluster 68992 out of range (213581824 > 352169). Setting to EOF.				<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ\017																	<br />
  Bad file name.																<br />
1) Drop file																	<br />
2) Rename file																  <br />
3) Auto-rename																  <br />
4) Keep it																	  <br />
<br />
<br />
<I drop them><br />
<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ																																														<br />
  Directory has non-zero size. Fixing it.<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ																																														<br />
  Directory has non-zero size. Fixing it.																																					  <br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ																																														<br />
  Directory has non-zero size. Fixing it.																																					  <br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ																																														<br />
  Start cluster beyond limit (4294967295 > 352169). Truncating file.<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ																																														<br />
  Directory has non-zero size. Fixing it.																																					  <br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ																																														<br />
  Start cluster beyond limit (4294967295 > 352169). Truncating file.																															<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ<br />
/ÿÿÿÿ.ÿ																																														<br />
<br />
<...a lot of text><br />
<br />
/037°\203\037\[email protected]ü.																																											<br />
  Directory has non-zero size. Fixing it.																																					  <br />
/037°\203\037\[email protected]ü.																																											<br />
  Start cluster beyond limit (4294967295 > 352169). Truncating file.																															<br />
/åÿÿÿÿ\017																																													  <br />
  File size is 32768 bytes, cluster chain length is 0 bytes.																																	<br />
  Truncating file to 0 bytes.																																								  <br />
/å\000\000\000Àÿÿ																																											  <br />
  Start cluster beyond limit (4293984255 > 352169). Truncating file.																															<br />
/å\000\000\000Àÿÿ																																											  <br />
  File size is 394239 bytes, cluster chain length is 0 bytes.																																  <br />
  Truncating file to 0 bytes.																																								  <br />
Reclaimed 105493 unused clusters (-838172672 bytes).																																			<br />
Free cluster summary uninitialized (should be 311515)																																		  <br />
1) Set it																																													  <br />
2) Leave it uninitialized																																									  <br />
?<br />
1<br />
Perform changes ? (y/n) y																																									  <br />
/dev/mapper/store-media: 1792 files, 40653/352168 clusters<br />
```
I've also tried to Uninstall using ACMEUninstaller. It says: "reclaiming unconnected clusters" and stops.
Any ideas how to fix this problem?

I CAN boot into android, but every change that I make disappears after reboot (i can uninstall all my programms and they come back after reboot)


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

AniWarlock said:


> Please help! Tried webos doctor 3.0 and 3.04 (Windows+linux) Webos dr stops at 12% with this:
> 
> ```
> ... INFO: Trenchcoat: Cluster 68860 out of range (119554056 > 352169). Setting to EOF. 13.12.2011 19:50:56 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint INFO: Trenchcoat: Cluster 68861 out of range (549696 > 352169). Setting to EOF.
> ...


[/i][/url]

_If you can run webOS...._

_device info/reset options_

_1st Erase USB Drive_

_2nd Secure Full Erase_

_then continue from here:_

http://www.webos-int.../How_To_Recover

starting here:
launch webOS Doctor:
Select your language
Accept the license agreement


----------



## AniWarlock (Dec 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I CAN'T boot into webos


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is a thread discussing fixes to the SD card that might be at the source of your problems:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

If all else fails, you could try to re-build the partitions. This assumes you can still communicate to Novacom Bootie via Power + Volume Up at power on start. I was successful with info from this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com...uestion-4-devs/


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

i had similar problems

this is what i did (or followed)... hope it helps!

If the webOS Doctor continually disconnects at 12%, then you probably have a corrupted USB drive. This is how you can fix that (note that this will completely and utterly destroy all data on the USB drive).
If you are reading this following an interrupted webOS Doctor, you might want to try to extract the installer uImage from the version that was there before the interrupted procedure. For example if you were upgrading from webOS 2.0.0 to webOS 2.1.0, you might want to try the uImage from the 2.0.0 webOS Doctor jar.

First put the device into recovery mode, then memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):

novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage (uImage link attached at the bottom of the post)

After it boots, run novaterm:
novaterm

Once connected to the device, type:
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure

then type:
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

Once that completes, put the device back into recovery mode and run the webOS Doctor.

uImage: http://www.4shared.c...e-topaz.html...


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

This is the thead I followed to solve my problem.
http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed.html


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

This is the thead I followed to solve my problem.
http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed.html


----------

